# Borders installed



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I put down some green felt last week, and just put my borders in tonight.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I used the border material tha on-slot.com sells.










It seems to just be rubber. Its the right height and its very easy to use.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I got my back stops up tonight and got quite a few laps in. I like this layout.




















The On-Slot borders work great. I can swing the cars out onto them and they feel great. They are jus the right width for T-jets and I haven't had a problem with X-Tractions, Turbos or LifeLike, but if the car swings 90 degrees the back wheels will be off the border. This doesn't happen much without deslotting much anyway.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Pics are a bit dark...
But what I can see looks good...


----------



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

Do you have any specifics on the green felt? I would like to use that for a track that I plan on building.

Best regards,
Brian


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## jetski (Feb 25, 2007)

*New to the sight and loving it.*

Have a question on the installation of the borders.Are you hot gluing them down and are the borderings staying in place?

Thanks 
Ronnie


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Very nice -- looks like a nice fast layout.

How long did it take to get the turn borders after you ordered it?

'doba


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Looks great Mike. The border's color match appears very close if not spot on. Judging by the pics it seems to conform to the trackedge very nicely. I like the track design too. Plenty of straights to stretch your legs on!

Bill


----------

